# Is 5 months old to old?



## Shawn V (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi All, I am new to the web site and I must say it has been awesome reading everyone's post and gaining a tremendous amount of knowledge.

 I have been interested in purchasing a GSD puppy and was thinking of joining a waiting list of a local Breeder. I contacted another breeder today and was told that she has a 5 mo old puppy that is looking for a home. The lady I spoke to seemed very knowledgeable. Is it common to have a 5 mo old puppy without a home? Is a 5 mo old puppy to old to bring into my home? I have a 5yr, 3yr and 3 month old. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

5 months is not too old as far as bonding or training, but what is the reason the breeder held back the pup? Is the pup held in a kennel or in the home with a family? Socialization is important....too many questions, too little info in your post. You do have full hands, you sure you want to take on a pup? 
By the way, welcome to the site!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

You are a brave person to take on a puppy with 3 small children. Make sure the breeder has OFAed the parents and will guarantee the pup against ANY defects. Sometimes a breeder hangs onto a pup for a variety of reasons and it doesn't mean the pup is defective. In your case, temperament and health are the most important things.


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

I personally didn't have the temperament for young children and a GSD. Forget the dog's temperament!! That's why I waited. My children are grown. I always knew that I wanted a GSD. I had one as a small child but I also knew that I am a little bit of a perfectionist and OCD. The last thing I needed was to add the chaos of a GSD puppy in the mix. We had Beagles instead. So, I would really think things through. I feel guilty right now because a couple of my cats aren't getting the attention they're used to. Someone has to do without during the puppy stage and young child stage. I'm not saying it's impossible. I just knew, I couldn't do it. Are you willing to give the time to the puppy? What about your babies??? I'm just sayin'.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I agree with the others, adding a puppy would be like adding another human child.... more mess and more work (though there is love and puppy kisses). I know I'd have my hands full with all you have on your plate now with 3 kids.

If you wait a few years so would have more free time to spend with a puppy to train, housebreak, exercise, (and there are more bills and $$$$ too), socialize, play, crate train.............................. 

Heck and you'll have more time to read up and learn and get the perfect pup!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

No 5 months old isn't too old. We've pretty much added all our dogs to our family bwt 5-8months of age. Sometimes breeders hold back pups bc they saw potential in it for something in their program, training, or breeding. They could have had a deposit on it that fell through, a famly may have bought it and returned it for family reasons not related to the pup. Ask the breeder why they have it. 

If you think your ready for a pup go for it. Just make sure you won't be rehoming it down the line bc its to much for the family. I love challenges and would go for it but I would take in every homeless animal in the world if I could!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Too old for what? There can be many reasons why a breeder has an older puppy looking for a home. As others have said, ask lots of questions. Also ask how much socialization this puppy has had.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Shawn V said:


> Hi All, I am new to the web site and I must say it has been awesome reading everyone's post and gaining a tremendous amount of knowledge.
> 
> I have been interested in purchasing a GSD puppy and was thinking of joining a waiting list of a local Breeder. I contacted another breeder today and was told that she has a 5 mo old puppy that is looking for a home. The lady I spoke to seemed very knowledgeable. Is it common to have a 5 mo old puppy without a home? Is a 5 mo old puppy to old to bring into my home? I have a 5yr, 3yr and 3 month old. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Is this your first pup, by chance? I don't want to come off wrong to you! but I have a houseful of dogs, one a pup, but no young kids and I'm exhausted with the care... I cannot fanthom taking care of three young ones and raising a pup. I need to take a nap just reading that . Only asking about whether this would be your first because if you've raised a dog before, you know what you're in for. If not, just wanted to offer fair warning . Also just wondering if a GSD would be the best choice for a houseful of young kids? The experienced GSD owners will chime in here, I'm sure. It would be hard and potentially dangerous/damaging to subject a pup to the hair pulling, the dragging, all the things kids do until they're taught otherwise (and are old enough to be taught).


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

It is not uncommon for breeders to have pups aged from 8wks to *whatever* age......I for one have a couple.
Many time (we/breeders) purposely hold back puppies and grow them up somewhat, especially if the puppies are extremely nice and (we/breeders) are carefully making our final choices.
I have kept back a couple extra (very, very nice) pups to help present a progeny group for one of our stud dogs.......in the near future, I will make final decisions on them also. Until that time...the pups will continue their training...


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

There are a ton of threads on this....I have a 4yo and a 1.5yo, we both work full time and then some. We have an old chow, and recently added a GSD from a very high drive litter.

I train her twice daily, she goes to a private OB class, then we hit the SCH club. She is an angel with the kids.

Having said that, most people would fall into the "I would miss my weekly episode of Dancing with the Stars if I have a dog that required that much time."

Don't know where your family falls...but it can be done.

I currently know of a 5 month old pup from my pup's litter that was intentionally held back, is an excellent dog, but the breeder is selling her. Why...she is very overextended with dogs at this point. This dog has been partially trained and worked daily and would make an excellent pet in a working home.

What does the breeder breed for? How long have they been breeding? Why does this dog fit your needs (ability, personality, etc)?

It might benefit you to narrow down your wants and needs and seek out a breeder and communicate those wants and needs with the breeder.


----------

